# ISO Vegetarian Holiday main dish recipes



## Kayelle (Dec 17, 2012)

I have a couple of Vegetarians on my Christmas guest list and besides a Vegetarian Lasagna I'm coming up with a blank of what to serve them for a festive main dish.
I'll have vegetable sides with our standing rib roast but I'd like to make a festive main dish for those who don't eat meat.  This really has me stumped.  Any ideas?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2012)

How about a quinoa salad with cranberries, mandarin oranges and slivered almonds?  Lemon juice and honey with mint to make a dressing.  Mint leaves to garnish.


----------



## Janet H (Dec 17, 2012)

Do your vegetarians eat eggs and cheese? 

A mushroom quiche (or personal sized quiches) might be nice

Stuffed acorn squash would be a good vegan main.  Stuff it with a bread and nut based savory stuffing (along the lines of traditional turkey stuffing).


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 17, 2012)

Yes, they eat dairy and eggs.  Love both of your ideas and I like the idea of preparing them in individual casseroles for my young women grand daughters to make them feel special.  I can just see the rest of my family digging into a large casserole and not leaving enough for their main course. 

Any more ideas?  How do the rest of you handle this kind of thing?


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 17, 2012)

I like serving crepes stuffed spinach and feta. Place 3 filled rolled up crepes in individual ovenproof dishes. Top with a layer of Pasata (or tomato sauce of choice). Sprinkle with grated mozzarella and grill till tops are golden. Delicious and the colours are festive.

Layered veggie bake is good too. Just grill slices of aubergine, zucchini, mushrooms, bell pepper etc. till cooked. Layer in one large or smaller dishes with tomato sauce and top with bechemel and then grated parmesan and bread crumbs. Bake till golden.

Veggie skewers with grilled haloumi.

Large portabello mushrooms baked with garlic butter as a replacement for meat and served with sides you serve the other guests.

Vietnamese springrolls without the meat.

or maybe camembert wrapped in phyllo and baked. Served with crisp greens and cranberry sauce or preserved figs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2012)

Since I came up with that salad off the top of my head and it does sound good, I'm thinking I might make that.  I also like the idea of the stuffing in the squash. Let me look through my Kindle cookbooks...


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 17, 2012)

Ouch! I thought that I posted on this already!  BGD and I try to cook special meals for guests and couples during our January celebration and GD Amanda has asked for eggplant Parmesan. I have seen this labelled,_ melanzane parmigiana_, but I have never seen it served in Italy and can find it in none of my Italian cookbooks. There are plenty of recipes on the internet, though,  including Alton Brown's "joke" video on how to make it in one minute!  You can shorten the last minute rush on this dish by salting the eggplants at least one hour in advance and making the marinara sauce the day before if you don't have a stock jar of the stuff.
A friend in Italy showed be how to distinguish a male from a bitter female eggplant by checking the size of the "dimple" at the opposite end to the stem. Female eggplants have a larger dimple or "ombelico". I have never found a female eggplant in the States though, using this method. Has anyone else?
I always serve this dish in a casserole, but there is no reason why you could't use ramekins; it sounds like a good idea.
Cheers


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 17, 2012)

Kayelle, what are you serving your non-vegetarian guests?  I would assume you would want to keep the same flavor palette, i.e. not serving a Mexican vegetarian with a traditional meal.


----------



## Snip 13 (Dec 17, 2012)

I was thinking about a veggie and cheese terrine I made long ago and couldn't remember the exact ingredients. I found something similar and yummy looking that you might like.
Vegetable and Goat Cheese Terrine recipe - Fresh Juice

This looks and sounds so delicious!


----------



## Janet H (Dec 17, 2012)

Kayelle, I also prefer the personal size serving.  I'm a vegetarian in a family of carnivores and almost always plan meals centered around meat and then fit in the vegetarian part. it's a daily challenge.  Vegetarians are just like other diners - they would like their meal flavors to be harmonious. If you main meal is roast beef with the traditional sides, choose a veggie main course that fits well with the veggie sides. 

If you veggies sides are pretty lean and very green (green beans, salads, broccoli, etc) make sure that the veggie main has some protein and fat.  The stuffed crepe idea is a good one imo, and I would be thrilled to find this at a meal. Mushrooms would be a great addition to a stuffed crepe - they have a good rich flavor. Cover it up with a mornay sauce and bake it to bubbly awesomeness.  The do ahead nature of this dish is appealing at the holidays as well.

Also make sure that you don't use any meat stock in your veggie dish - I know it seems obvious to most but I can't tell you how many times a well meaning host has served me a "vegetarian dish" that has chicken stock believing that so long as there are no visible chunks of meat, it's vegetarian.


----------



## PhilinYuma (Dec 17, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Kayelle, what are you serving your non-vegetarian guests?  I would assume you would want to keep the same flavor palette, i.e. not serving a Mexican vegetarian with a traditional meal.



Good point! BGD will probably say, "one vegetarian main dish won't hurt them," but that's not the point when you want everyone to enjoy yr food. If you go with the eggplant Parmesan and serve it in ramekins. Kayelle, you could substitute pounded, breaded, chicken breasts for the eggplant for anyone who is seriously anti vegetarian. I suspect that DiL Jean Anne will go for that, and son Dave will keep her company!  You could treat some of the other ideas, like the individual quiches, in the same way.
Cheers


----------



## merstar (Dec 17, 2012)

This is a delicious vegetarian main dish - I've made it many times. I increase the garlic, onion, and chickpeas.
Vegetable Couscous Paella:
Vegetable Couscous Paella Recipe at Epicurious.com


----------



## kadesma (Dec 17, 2012)

How about cheese ravioli with sage butter over them? Or polenta sandwiches which can be an appy or a side I'd cook the polenta in a veggie broth,add some melted butter and several Tab or more of parm now cover and cool in fridg put it to firm up on a cookie sheet I'd buttered then use a biscuit or round or cookie cutter cut out 16 rounds. preheat oven to 350 place 1/2 of the polenta roundsand top with gorgonzola that you've sliced thin about 4 oz.now top with the rest of the polenta press down lightly on the sammies brush each sammie with more melted butter sprinkle with more parm bake 10-15 min  or til inner cheese melts. on the buttered cookie sheet 
I have a delightful rice pilaf I got from Andy if made with veggie broth and adding sauteed mushrooms it would be so good.Bread dumpling and tomato sauce gnocchi serve with a pesto sauce,or browned butter  eggplant lasagne,Fettuccine with a thousand herbs it's good.or Fettuccine with butter and parm, or triple butter fettuccine.We have a bow tie recipe that you use amaretti crumbs,gold raisins and parm oh so good emmm.
Crispy Artichoke heart,Asparagus with lemon butter and parm, or with orange mayo, or cheese,pine nuts bread crumbs,taleggioBroccoli rabe with bread bites. 
OK i'll leave you be now. Let me know if you see something you might like
kades


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 17, 2012)

I have two recipes that were real hits at camp, and other places (even weddings) where I cooked for vegetarians.  One is a lentil loaf and the other black beans with corn and quinoa.  They are both hot dishes.  I will see if I can get them posted today or tomorrow.  My hands are cooperating these days so that is a good start!


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 17, 2012)

This just came into my email.  I haven't tried it of course, but it looks good.  When I was a vegetarian I would have loved this as a main.  If they eat dairy of course. Veggie Couscous Quiche Recipe | Taste of Home Recipes


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 17, 2012)

I have adapted a lot of main dishes to be vegetarian by removing the meat, using veggie stock instead of meat stock, added lentils, barley, chick peas, or quinoa for the protein component. We go meatless 2-3 days/week by choice. 

If I had two guests coming who were vegetarian, I would probably solicit their assistance re: what they'd like to eat for Christmas dinner. And, I'd probably make the whole meal vegetarian. There is no reason everyone can't eat a vegetarian meal. Or, make it theme night--vegetarian Indian dishes. Eggplant biryani comes to mind. I've only made it a couple of times when having guests, but it was a huge hit.


----------



## Dawgluver (Dec 17, 2012)

Tofurkey!

This sounded interesting:

http://www.chow.com/recipes/29033-homemade-tofurkey-with-brown-rice-stuffing

There are lots of other tofurkey recipes.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 17, 2012)

Good grief, from going from not a single idea on my own, I've been gifted with all these possibilities and I thank you all so much.

One grand daughter won't eat mushrooms either but they can be easily eliminated from many of your recipes. Tofu is also out. This is a new life style for both of them, and may be a passing whim, but I want to impress on them the importance of getting protein in their diet along with vegetables, and not rely heavily on high caloric carbohydrates, as many Vegetarians seem to do. 

Again, thank you.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 18, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Good grief, from going from not a single idea on my own, I've been gifted with all these possibilities and I thank you all so much.
> 
> One grand daughter won't eat mushrooms either but they can be easily eliminated from many of your recipes. Tofu is also out. This is a new life style for both of them, and may be a passing whim, but I want to impress on them the importance of getting protein in their diet along with vegetables, and not rely heavily on high caloric carbohydrates, as many Vegetarians seem to do.
> 
> Again, thank you.


A good friend of mine is married to a gentleman from India and they are both vegetarians, as are their two young children. I know that she is challenged to get enough protein in the boys. She does rely on eggs, tofu (she has promised to give me some smoked tofu next time she smokes some--says it is excellent), cottage cheese, soy milk, almond milk, nuts, lots of beans. They do start each day with a smoothie that contains all kinds of fruits, yogurt (greek), almond/soy milk and she always adds nut flour of some kind when she bakes. And, they get a veggie smoothie after school.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 18, 2012)

Being a vegetarian for 25 + years and my kids vegetarians all ther lives (15 and 17),  the one thing we hate most is when the spotlight is turned on us when we are having dinner somewhere.  Although everyone is different, we like to blend in.  We prefer that there are a few things offered that we can eat, but are open to everyone ( like the lasagna you had mentioned, quiche or whatever).  Although we appreciate when people make an effort to make something specifically for us and only us, it kinda makes it a little uncomfortable. Again, this is my personal experience, others may be %100 fine with it.   Another point is just cause someone is vegetarian, doesnt necessarily mean that they like all the stereo typical vegetarian things like beans, sprouts, grains, tofu.  Heck, I like to eat and love things to taste great just like everyone else.  The more cream and butter, the better   .  Many of the imitation meat things ( tofurkey, some veggie burgers...) Taste like crap, no matter what you do to them.   Morning star farms crumblers are a pretty good substitution to chopped meat ( for tacos, lasagna, sloppy joe or things like this), but they dont stick together, so attempting to make a meat ball out of it just doesnt work well.  Cooking with this stuff ( any vegetarian imitation meat product) is a whole new process.   Ive seen many pretty good cooks, totally screw things up, when dealing with these products, because they treat them the same as their coutnerparts, and the physical properties are just not the same.  Also, just cause it says  "tastes like chicken, or turkey or whatever " , trust me , it doest LOL.   Usually they can be used in a similar flavor palate,  but just not the same.  Many veggie things either focus on just texture, or just taste, or just physical appearance, but few, if any really have them all.   Anyway, time for work.


----------



## Cerise (Dec 18, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> I have a couple of Vegetarians on my Christmas guest list and besides a Vegetarian Lasagna I'm coming up with a blank of what to serve them for a festive main dish.
> I'll have vegetable sides with our standing rib roast but I'd like to make a festive main dish for those who don't eat meat. This really has me stumped. Any ideas?


 
I'm a big fan of eggplant parm and eggplant rollatini, served over spaghetti with lemon garlic bread. Since it's a casserole dish, you won't spend extra time in the kitchen.

Can they eat seafood?  A simple dish is linguine & clams or shrimp fra diavolo.

Spaghetti carbonara w/ a side salad.


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 18, 2012)

Or spinach and cheese-filled manicotti with tomato sauce.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 18, 2012)

For something a little spectacular,  lovely stir fry, with a sauce made from Hoison Sauce, Soy sauce, brown sugar, and garlic would be well received.  Veggies might include bias-sliced carrot and celery, bok choy, cauliflower and broccoli flowerettes, cashews (if allergies aren't a problem), water chestnuts, bamboo shoots, sliced onion, garlic, different colored bell peppers, and plenty of bean sprouts.  The protein can be TVP, or tofu, or scrambled eggs. A touch of 5-spice powder goes well as a seasoning with stir fries.  you can add hot peppers, or Sriracha Sauce as an option, or leave a bottle of your favorite hot sauce on the table for anyone who wants to add it.

Get a pan of oil hot, and open up a package of cellophane noodles (bean thread noodles).  Drop them into the hot oil and watch them expand dramatically.  Remove from the oil when lightly browned.  Drain on paper towels.  Serve the stir-fry on a nest of noodles.  Or, just make up some brown rice to serve with the stir-fry.

Just another idea.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## taxlady (Dec 18, 2012)

When I was a vegetarian, I never bought the fake meat. 

I often cooked beans and then ground them in the meat grinder. That worked pretty well as a ground beef substitute. But, as larry_stewart wrote, it won't hang together for a meatballs. I often used that in a pasta sauce and a lot of people didn't believe me that there was no meat in the sauce. I guess their bodies got the protein and interpreted it as meat.


----------

